# First flounder for us all.



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Not exactly offshore but I still wanted to post this here. Had a blast with the kids today. The forecast was right with a cold 15 mph wind. It was cold to say the least. The wife and kids could only tolerate a few hours of it. We hooked several more only to lose them half way up.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

*pics*

Pics


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics Chad. For the first time out fishing Flounder near shore, I think you did good! Best wishes and tight lines to you all!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing in those memories.
Flatties are great eating!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job on the flatties!!! I looks pretty cold out there.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job on the flatties. Now that you've caught some take what you learned about them and keep fine tuning it and you'll catch more and more.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

*ray*

Nice pic of a clear-nosed ray.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's always a good day with the kids..!! Good Job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job and way ta make them kids happy!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas. That's what I plan to aim for this week


----------

